# Feijoa Orchards??



## RWeb (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, I've recently tryed a sparking Feijoa wine and have been addicted to it, and I'm wondering if anyone has any feijoa orchards, or know of any in which I'm able to buy direct off them rather than retail.

The other question I would like to post is the sort of environment/soil/etc that feijoa trees thrive on. With my Uncle owning a Avocado orchard in Matamata, NZ - I'm not sure if I could get some land off him and start growing feijoas there. Any help would be great


----------



## St Allie (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome to another NZ'er,

Feijoas grow well in auckland and I would have thought matamata too.. If you can grow avocadoes there and they are frost tender trees.. there should be no probs with feijoa trees. They are pretty hardy and easy maintenance.. give them a feed once a year in spring and mulch well.

Alternatively.. put up flyers in shops etc when the fruit is in season..it's such a short season ( 3 weeks) most people get more fruit off the trees than they can reasonably deal to and may trade the fruit in return for some of your homemade wine, or at least sell it cheaply .

Better than seeing them rot on the ground.

Allie


----------



## RWeb (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea I grew up having Feijoa AND Loquat trees (the latter apparently is rare so I dont know how we managed to get one), and plum,grapes,oranges,mandarins,passionfruit and a small lemon tree. Now (at 27) it's made me realise how much fun and inexpensive it is to have produce growing on your own property. Just go outside and grab feijoas and cut them up for breakfast in your weetbix. You just cant go past that sort of luxuary.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya again Rweb,

I've got a named hybrid loquat in the garden.. can post you some seeds or cuttings if you like?.. I also have an elderberry, you pay postage and am happy to post stuff.

Allie


----------



## RWeb (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for that offer, though at the moment I'm flatting and would definitely come back to your offer when I get my own home, as that will be the first thing I'll be creating in my garden  Though a Loquad tree needs to have a decent area as the tree we had was pretty darn big (use to climb up it in the summertime and lie on the thick top, which goes to show how thick/strong it was). 

Again thanks for the offer.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 18, 2009)

You're welcome..

I'm not going anywhere soon.. 

If the gov't stops finding ways to tax you ( re - ACC fees hike rise on motorcyclists etc).. You may eventually be able to afford a home ( and garden) of your own...

Allie


----------

